# I’m deactivated. Can I get Unemployment??



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Under the law that’s being passed, rideshare drivers can apply for Unemployment, AND get an extra $500 per week.

However, if you’re fired for cause, you can’t get Unemployment..

I was deactivated because a passenger accused me of something that I didn’t do (Pax basically pushed me, but accused ME of doing the pushing. Not true. But no camera, so I can’t prove a thing.)

Pax didn’t file charges or call the police (of course). LYFT permanently deactivated me “because of passenger allegation that I did something that violated the code of conduct & terms of service.”

*** Bottom line, would Lyft tell Unemployment that I was terminated for cause? Or do they tell them what’s on my Lyft page which simply states: “Deactivated”.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

My guess is that everybody's up to their eyeballs in paperwork. Filed the paperwork and roll the dice.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Just remember that a federal fraud charge is waiting if you knowingly file a false report and collect benefits. Roll the dice.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Apply for benefits. It is basically he said she said scenario. There was no police involvement


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Just remember that you can only 7 out with two or more nice. Roll only one dice


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Uberbrent said:


> Just remember that a federal fraud charge is waiting if you knowingly file a false report and collect benefits. Roll the dice.


Would anything I've talked about Constitute a false report?

(I'm under the supposition that being deactivated is not the same as being fired, because we don't work for Lyft.

Also (and, in case I'm putting it to find a point on it, I don't mean to...) but I was not even deactivated for bad behavior (because there was none). I was deactivated because of an allegation.

but I'm really interested in the idea of fraud because I don't want to do anything like that.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> but I'm really interested in the idea of fraud because I don't want to do anything like that.


then you came to the wrong forum


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

How is Ohio on contested unemployment claims? Does it favour employer or employee?


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Beyond foolish for not having a 2 way dash cam. Dumb dumb dumb !!!


----------



## UBERdale (Dec 18, 2015)

Anybody have an address and phone number for Uber? I need it for the unemployment application


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

I would have called police and had a report. Then you would have a case and could file.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uberbrent said:


> Just remember that a federal fraud charge is waiting if you knowingly file a false report and collect benefits. Roll the dice.


NOT if he tells the truth on the application.
Answer the questions ... don't elaborate.
Be truthful.
No problem.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

aluber1968 said:


> Apply for benefits. It is basically he said she said scenario. There was no police involvement


Until the put the handcuffs on you for fraud....



UBERdale said:


> Anybody have an address and phone number for Uber? I need it for the unemployment application


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm curious about this whole "pushing" thing.......



UberBastid said:


> Answer the questions ... don't elaborate.


Yea, just answer the questions on the application. Don't give more than what they ask for. You will either get approved or won't. Everything going on with COVID-19, they might be more lax on approving. On the other hand, they might be more hard as so many are signing up right now.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Under the law that's being passed, rideshare drivers can apply for Unemployment, AND get an extra $500 per week.
> 
> However, if you're fired for cause, you can't get Unemployment..
> 
> ...


Why did the pax push you?
What was the accusation?



CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Under the law that's being passed, rideshare drivers can apply for Unemployment, AND get an extra $500 per week.
> 
> However, if you're fired for cause, you can't get Unemployment..
> 
> ...


Do you also drive Uber?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Uberbrent said:


> Just remember that a federal fraud charge is waiting if you knowingly file a false report and collect benefits. Roll the dice.


They will investigate. If they believe them, you WOULD be hit with a stiff penalty but it isnt a criminal charge.



CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Under the law that's being passed, rideshare drivers can apply for Unemployment, AND get an extra $500 per week.
> 
> However, if you're fired for cause, you can't get Unemployment..
> 
> ...


Nothing is law until signed by Trump.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I have a feeling unemployment offices are going to be so overwhelmed it's going to be like 2008 where pretty much every case is auto approved/ approved on good faith. This is going to stretch out for awhile Free , Free, Free.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

sign up for uber then claim it


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> I have a feeling unemployment offices are going to be so overwhelmed it's going to be like 2008 where pretty much every case is auto approved/ approved on good faith. This is going to stretch out for awhile Free , Free, Free.


Might be all gig workers who apply will get it since this is new territory. I think if you're honest, what's to lose?


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

How about people who worked as giggolos?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> I'm curious about this whole "pushing" thing.......
> 
> Yea, just answer the questions on the application. Don't give more than what they ask for. You will either get approved or won't. Everything going on with COVID-19, they might be more lax on approving. On the other hand, they might be more hard as so many are signing up right now.


Think about it.
The states are tasked with administrating this program. This huge lottery give away.

If _you_ were the governor of your state, wouldn't you want the feds to dump as much money into your state, into your states citizens laps as you can get? It's going to do nothing but help your economy, in the short run (and that's the politicians' horizon) and make your citizens (voters) happy. Why would you want to interrupt that? 
Wouldn't you tell your UI people to pass _everybody_? It's not your money, and, it will do you good.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

If Uber/lyft say you were “fired” with cause, then you don’t receive benefits. Your non-working status is not from covid19.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coming to Uberpeople.net for serious, reasonable advice on anything is like going to Burger King for a fine dining experience. This place is the absolute bottom of a very dirty, nasty barrel.


----------

